# Access VBA: Maximale Anzahl Elemente im Kombinationsfeld angezeigt werden können



## WiZdooM (12. März 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe da ein sehr leidliches Problem, dessen Ursache ich nicht erkenne: Und zwar hab ich in meiner Access 2000 DB in einem Formular ein Kombinationsfeld, welches den Index einer Tabelle ausliest, die ca 72000 Einträge aufweist. Da mittlerweile Einträge hinzugekommen sind und Einträge gelöscht wurden, ist dieser index nicht fortlaufend, sondern weist Lücken auf. 

Über die Suche innerhalb des Kombinationsfeldes kann ich zb 75561 eingeben, was er mir zwar anzeigt, aber wenn ich das Feld ausklappe, geht die Indexnummer nur bis 72242, obwohl der Maximalwert weit über 75000 liegt. Kann es sein, dass das Kombinationsfeld nur 65536 Einträge in seiner Liste aufnehmen kann ? Kann man das irgendwie "fixen" ?

*Edit: *Durch Einschränkung der Abfrage ist es möglich unter der Obergrenze zu bleiben.

Und ist es irgendwie möglich dem Steuerelement zu sagen, dass er die Listenelemente beim Bewegen des Scrollbalkens nicht häppchenweise anzeigensondern die Liste in einem Rutsch laden soll?

Weiterhin wüsste ich gerne, wie ich dem Kombinationsfeld sagen kann, dass er mir zwar den Inhalt des verknüpften Feldes anzeigen darf, aber wenn ich dort eine Eingabe mache, soll er den zugehörigen Datensatz auswählen und nicht den Feldinhalt aktualisieren. Das bekomme ich irgendwie nicht auf die Reihe...


----------

